# investing in Mexican real estate



## Lenis (Mar 13, 2009)

My husband and I have visited Mexico over the years and were on the verge of buying a place as a winter retreat in the Lakeside area of Lake Chapala. However, the recent gang violence, some on which occured on the Ajijic malecon, has given us second thoughts about actually buying property vs renting for a couple of months each year. Do you think a second home in one of Mexico's lovely cities is a good investment or foolhardy given the out of control drug wars? I know expats are not targeted but what if things change.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

If I were looking to only be in Mexico a few months a year, I would rent rather than buy. This is an economic and flexibility statement rather than reaction to violence.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> If I were looking to only be in Mexico a few months a year, I would rent rather than buy. This is an economic and flexibility statement rather than reaction to violence.


Good response, above.

Some of the best advice you'll most often receive from expats who've lived in Mexico or spent extended amounts of time in-country is to rent before buying, at least for a year. I don"t think I'd buy in Mexico for "investment" purposes. I'd primarily buy or build to satisfy my needs/wants. Satisfying concerns regarding the security / crime issues will take a lot of thought, for persons unfamiliar with the country and recent events. That's why it might be best to rent for the near-term. Best of luck with your planning, and eventual move.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>> investing in Mexican real estate 

You don't invest in Mexican real estate .... you buy because you like it here. Mexicans put a lot of value in property but not the way gringos do. They usually have their own family reasons


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Buying real estate in Mexico is easy. Selling is very difficult, particularly in these economic times. Rent for a few years. Things change here in the blink of an eye.

Also said for economic reasons. The violence here was very overblown by media hysteria. But if worst comes to worst it is far easier to pack up and leave a rental.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

On the bright side you may be able to scoop up a nice house for cheap from one of the scared expats retreating back to the US.

I think we discussed this on another thread.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

I think that the two posts above by Grizzy and conorkilleen show how differing viewpoints can still be compatible and beneficial depending on one's circumstances.

I myself would rent first but if what conorkilleen mentions came to pass and I felt that I wanted to stay in Mexico I totally agree that might be the perfect opportunity to pick up a good deal.

One of the things I sometimes bring up in discussions (especially point of view discussions) with others is there is always a flip side to the coin. If someone tells you there is only one side to the coin that person is either a liar or a cheat!  Something for us all to keep in mind.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Remember that this a person looking for 2nd home for 1-2 months a year. I think no brainer to rent under that scenario.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> On the bright side you may be able to scoop up a nice house for cheap from one of the scared expats retreating back to the US.
> 
> I think we discussed this on another thread.


I actually agree with this opinion as well. I think housing prices in the Lake Chapala area are still dropping and have a ways to go to hit bottom. Not enough expats fleeing and not enough accepting of the realization that what they paid for their homes 5 or ten years ago may not be what they sell them for in today's market.

I still say rent for the first year or two at least and keep your eyes and ears open.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree with renting too....however if you can get a good house for cheap then you may be able to share it with family or other expats looking to rent for a few months at a time. Depends how much effort you want to put into the management and the upkeep if you are not around to rent it.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> I agree with renting too....however if you can get a good house for cheap then you may be able to share it with family or other expats looking to rent for a few months at a time. Depends how much effort you want to put into the management and the upkeep if you are not around to rent it.


I think it also depends on your age, and the age of your children, if you have them.

For me, after considering the sides of the die (more than even a coin!), we decided to roll with renting.

As noted, easier to move if we want to. But, also, easier for us and our kids, should something happen to one or both of us. 

No one has to try to sell a house in another country, no one has to try to find a reliable property manager in another country, either.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> I think it also depends on your age, and the age of your children, if you have them.
> 
> For me, after considering the sides of the die (more than even a coin!), we decided to roll with renting.
> 
> ...


uhgg. I hear you on the pains of if something happens then the family is left with the burden. My grandmother died last week (the day before my birthday) and I was up in Maine for the better part of last week. There are 5 properties that the family has to decide what to do with. Our camp is in a trust so at least the state can't touch it, but the other 4 properties are the subject of much debate in my family and nobody wants to deal with selling them or putting up the taxes to keep them. Such a hassle from here in Mexico since I was named in the will and all of the property is in Maine. The majority of my immediate family are not in the financial position to do anything so everyone is looking to my uncle and I to square it all away. 

Very good point.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Ugh, exactly.

My mother and father in law own a house in the country in WI, where they live the majority of the summers.

They've spoken, occasionally, about what to do about that property.

I don't want it, but I know that my husband has fond memories of it; it was originally his grandparents' summer home.

A trust sounds like a really good idea.

I've kept out of it, when the subject comes up because it's not my say. But I will mention it to my husband. Thanks for the idea, Conor.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

We have rented now for nearly 7 years, save a 4 month period of house sitting. Renting suits our needs. We have a good deal here, (our third house in the area) and would hate to leave. We have been in this one for 6 years come August.

We have very few building or maintenance hassles. Our landlords take care of the maintenance. I'm preparing a blog post on this topic.


----------



## CheeseWiz (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think we know enough about your financial situation to advise properly. For instance if the money you invested in a home that had to be sold quickly yielded only half or zero of what you put in, would it devastate you financially? I agree that is is preferable to rent first, but if you are spending more than 3 months every year you may earn for your own digs. There is an emotional aspect to owning your home that doesn't necessarily translate to good financial actions, but it is what we are drawn to.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

On the other hand, if you rent for a dozen years, or more, you will have paid for the place but have nothing.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> On the other hand, if you rent for a dozen years, or more, you will have paid for the place but have nothing.


On the other other hand, it depends.

Here's the rough math I was doing. I'm doing it in USD, because I think better that way.

Buy a house: $100,000.

Rent a house: $400/month X 144 months = $57,600.

Even if we could find a house for $75,000, or have to pay $500/month, we're still behind at the end of the 12 years.

And that's not counting the interest that the $75K to $100K can earn, while we pay the rent out of current income.

I really think for us, at this point, the only reason to buy would be that emotional draw to own where you live, that CheeseWiz mentions.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

My guess is that if you compared buying at 100% down but only using 1-2 months a year that you would find investments on that sum that would throw off at least two months rent and you never need touch the principal. I just don't see the growth in value, at least the next five years, to justify ownership unless that principal residence and then only if have spent enough time in the targeted laceration before the buy decision.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> targeted laceration.


Auto correct rides again!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

mickisue1 said:


> Auto correct rides again!


You got it, sorry, but may be freudian slip. We were typing at the same time with a similar view although my focus was on renting only 1-2 mo per year so in a dozen years only 12-24mo so really a difference.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Another take on this topic:

I bought a house in Mexico. I live here full time. I don't expect it to grow in value, so it is not an investment. One of my kids is in the US, the other in Germany, neither speaks Spanish (although the one in Germany is talking about learning some), so it is going to be a hassle for them when I die. 

So why did I buy.

I like to tinker. I like to be able to fix things that break, change things I don't like, do what I want with my living space. I like to know that no one is going to tell me I have to move. I am gradually divesting myself of a lifetime of accumulated possessions, but I still want to have a place that is mine. 

So for me the decision was much more about what I wanted and liked and was not a business decision. I am fortunate enough to have sufficient resources that I can do that.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Auto correct rides again!


What is it with you guys and autocorrect? I've never used it here, or anywhere, for that matter. Do you have to activate it, or does it mangle your spelling without being asked?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Isla, the latter!

Tundra, key phrase is full time. The initial premise was a 2nd home 1-2 months a year. Expect that this a different model. We live here full time and built after renting parts of 4 years and that probably a good decision but we do have concerns about it being a burden on our kids if something happened.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Isla, the latter!


Can't it be turned off?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Si, but not worth the trouble to figure it out. I really just need proof more carefully!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

May I help?

"Si, but not worth the trouble to figure it out. I really just need to proofread more carefully!"

si = if
sí = yes


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We bought because DW likes something to call her own. We do not care about our kids because they are resourceful and will figure out how to deal with it. We rent in Canada and are considering getting out from under (we do sublet), and just rent for a couple of months.
- 2 months
- 1 month in Toronto/Manhatten
- 1 month in Europe
or some other combination. We are also investigating moving to the highlands of Mexico for another month before heading north.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> May I help?
> 
> "Si, but not worth the trouble to figure it out. I really just need to proofread more carefully!"
> 
> ...


The corrected sentence should begin with *Sí*, ¿verdad?


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> May I help?
> 
> "Si, but not worth the trouble to figure it out. I really just need to proofread more carefully!"
> 
> ...


RVGringo,

You just made me laugh so loud my whole body was shaking and now I have red wine down the front of my shirt. Shame on you!!!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad to help make your day but I do understand difference yes & if but not capable with my keyboard. Also, sorry for short hand but I will continue to proof things as read implied and not necessary.
Glad that everybody has so little useful going on.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Glad to help make your day but I do understand difference yes & if but not capable with my keyboard. Also, sorry for short hand but I will continue to proof things as read implied and not necessary.
> Glad that everybody has so little useful going on.


I, for one, think that giving spelling advice is a useful activity, but then it is my profession, and occasional obsession!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I, for one, think that giving spelling advice is a useful activity, but then it is my profession, and occasional obsession!


Spelling advice is certainly needed in this age of texting and email, but it is a Sisyphusian task.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Spelling advice is certainly needed in this age of texting and email, but it is a Sisyphusian task.


I know that, and in Mexico it's even worse for native speakers of Spanish  .


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Spelling advice is certainly needed in this age of texting and email, but it is a *Sisyphusian* task.


You and Isla are a pair. She got me first, now you. :clap2:

Had to look that one up. I was too tired to even try to guess at the meaning from the context but I should have known once I read the meaning.

I cannot remember ever hearing it or even seeing it in print and that is despite reading thousands of books.

I just might try to use that word if I ever want to hear someone grunt "Huh?" 

PS - It worked. It worked. I just said the word to my wife and she said "Huh?" (And she has read almost as many books as I have.)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Detailman said:


> You and Isla are a pair. She got me first, now you. :clap2:
> 
> Had to look that one up. I was too tired to even try to guess at the meaning from the context but I should have known once I read the meaning.
> 
> ...


Looks like it's time to bone up on your Greek mythology, Detailman : ) .To tell the truth, I had never seen that version of the word before and thought that TG had (gasp!) made a spelling mistake. However, Google helped set me straight. An alternative spelling for this interesting (and intriguing) word is Sisyphean.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Looks like it's time to bone up on your Greek mythology, Detailman : ) .To tell the truth, I had never seen that version of the word before and thought that TG had (gasp!) made a spelling mistake. However, Google helped set me straight. An alternative spelling for this interesting (and intriguing) word is Sisyphean.


You weren't far wrong. I couldn't remember the spelling of the adjective form so I guessed at it and DuckDuckGoed it and that confirmed that it was a word. However, I think your alternative is the more common form.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually there was no spelling mistake. si, if, and si, yes, both come out the same without ability to add accent. Other point, I guess that RVGringo was trying to make was my condensing to "need proof" which is used frequently where I worked of what he would say more correctly "need to proof read". Personally I find the whole exercise counterproductive to any useful dialog or discussion.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Don't virtually all computers have, under 'Edit', an option for 'Special Characters', where you can find all sorts of accented letters, specialized symbols, characters from other alphabets, superscripts, subscripts, math, science and financial symbols, etc. ?


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

As too the bove coments, I tink dat is da funy part of da forrum. Rather than geet into big debatees, sartastic coments or heeted up arfuments we goud naturately points outs speling misteaks and gammatical erors, whitch irrigates conorkilleen and udders greatly, but it improoves our speling and kepts us on are toes while distraking us fum fighting.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Detailman said:


> As too the bove coments, I tink dat is da funy part of da forrum. Rather than geet into big debatees, sartastic coments or heeted up arfuments we goud naturately points outs speling misteaks and gammatical erors, whitch irrigates conorkilleen and udders greatly, but it improoves our speling and kepts us on are toes while distraking us fum fighting.


I don't know why my name was dragged into this. I don't get mad or irritated by what people say on the internet. Apparently by you mentioning my name here in a sarcastic way means that you take some issue with me. Am I wrong?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Possibly but I'm really more interested in content than form. To minimize impacting sensibilities, I will stifle myself from using Spanish words. To be honest, I'm also really bored with this discussion and hope that we both have better things to do.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Don't virtually all computers have, under 'Edit', an option for 'Special Characters', where you can find all sorts of accented letters, specialized symbols, characters from other alphabets, superscripts, subscripts, math, science and financial symbols, etc. ?


I have my laptop set to English and Spanish and switch keyboards depending on which language I'm using. The Spanish keyboard lets me adds accents and *¡* and *¿* and *ñ* with ease.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Possibly but I'm really more interested in content than form. To minimize impacting sensibilities, I will stifle myself from using Spanish words. To be honest, I'm also really bored with this discussion and hope that we both have better things to do.


You know, when you're communicating with people you only know through the internet, the form of your messages tells us almost as much about you and your ideas as the raw content does. But if discussions like this bore you, then don't join in.


----------



## 146028 (Nov 16, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I have my laptop set to English and Spanish and switch keyboards depending on which language I'm using. The Spanish keyboard lets me adds accents and *¡* and *¿* and *ñ* with ease.


Yes, I was about to mention something very similar to this.

Another option is to download software that helps you use shortcuts for the accents.

Typing Spanish Language Characters on an English keyboard.

(option 1 in the link)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> I have my laptop set to English and Spanish and switch keyboards depending on which language I'm using. The Spanish keyboard lets me adds accents and *¡* and *¿* and *ñ* with ease.


Our computers are set to English and use English keyboards, although I once used a Spanish keyboard temporarily. However, Macs allow the same ease for instant use of ¡ ¿ é ñ ü , and a few other accents common in other languages. Beyond that, Macs have a function for 'Special Characters' located under 'Edit', in the Toolbar.

I'm still trying to find out if PCs have that capability, or not. So far, I'm beginning to think that they do not; since so many folks omit common accents. I only used a PC for a few days, when I bought a HP because of price. I sold it immediately and replaced it with a new Mac. So, I remain curious.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Our computers are set to English and use English keyboards, although I once used a Spanish keyboard temporarily. However, Macs allow the same ease for instant use of ¡ ¿ é ñ ü , and a few other accents common in other languages. Beyond that, Macs have a function for 'Special Characters' located under 'Edit', in the Toolbar.
> 
> I'm still trying to find out if PCs have that capability, or not. So far, I'm beginning to think that they do not; since so many folks omit common accents. I only used a PC for a few days, when I bought a HP because of price. I sold it immediately and replaced it with a new Mac. So, I remain curious.


all our laptops & computers have Spanish keyboards except one - none are Macs

with the English keyboard, if working on a document you can add special characters such as the Spanish ¡¿ñá etc. in the way you suggest - but not when typing directly in a message box on a forum


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> all our laptops & computers have Spanish keyboards except one - none are Macs
> 
> with the English keyboard, if working on a document you can add special characters such as the Spanish ¡¿ñá etc. in the way you suggest - but not when typing directly in a message box on a forum


But you can switch to the Spanish keyboard with the touch of a key and have access to Spanish special characters, while writing in an ExpatForum message box.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. I knew something must be different, but the question remains: How do you access all those other special characters; other than just Spanish?
Here is an example of just a few:
€ ¥ ₣ or ☞ ⬅ ⇧ or ⤵ ↱ ↻ or ® © ℃ ℉ ℆ ™ ℞ ∑ ∆ ∴≠ or hundreds of others.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> I don't know why my name was dragged into this. I don't get mad or irritated by what people say on the internet. Apparently by you mentioning my name here in a sarcastic way means that you take some issue with me. Am I wrong?


Absolutely not!! And I was not trying to be sarcastic. The above was my sense of warped humour this morning. Your name was only included because you gave a "like" to Conklinwh and in fact he is another individual that I respect. If you both look back you will note how many "likes" I have given to both of you in posts. I respect your posts, viewpoints and experiences. 

Nothing personal at all. If my humour was offensive I ask for your apology and by extension Conklinwh, if he took it the wrong way.

You will note in my recent posts that I do not really believe in attacking fellow posters. Difference of opinion -- yes. To insult, demean or criticize -- NO!

This is a serious answer to your question.
eace:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I had no idea investing in real estate in Mexico was so complex...special keyboards even!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Thanks guys. I knew something must be different, but the question remains: How do you access all those other special characters; other than just Spanish?
> Here is an example of just a few:
> € ¥ ₣ or ☞ ⬅ ⇧ or ⤵ ↱ ↻ or ® © ℃ ℉ ℆ ™ ℞ ∑ ∆ ∴≠ or hundreds of others.


On a Macintosh computer, there is a System Preference Pane that gives you access to other keyboards and symbols. On the latest operating system it is called "Language and Text". There is a tab for "Input Sources", and a check box to make things available from the menu bar. Once it is in the menu bar, you can use the "Keyboard Viewer", to see what keys produce what symbols, or the "Character Viewer" to insert any symbol even if it is not on your keyboard. Earlier operating systems might have called the Preference Pane "International".

On a PC, you can use the Alt key plus a four digit numeric code to get to most any symbol. You have to have a table of the key codes (or a good memory for the ones you use most).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Thanks guys. I knew something must be different, but the question remains: How do you access all those other special characters; other than just Spanish?
> Here is an example of just a few:
> € ¥ ₣ or ☞ ⬅ ⇧ or ⤵ ↱ ↻ or ® © ℃ ℉ ℆ ™ ℞ ∑ ∆ ∴≠ or hundreds of others.


I can't, but why would I want to?


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Detailman said:


> Absolutely not!! And I was not trying to be sarcastic. The above was my sense of warped humour this morning. Your name was only included because you gave a "like" to Conklinwh and in fact he is another individual that I respect. If you both look back you will note how many "likes" I have given to both of you in posts. I respect your posts, viewpoints and experiences.
> 
> Nothing personal at all. If my humour was offensive I ask for your apology and by extension Conklinwh, if he took it the wrong way.
> 
> ...


I reread my response and I hope that it is understood that when I said "Absolutely not" that was the answer to the second from last question and not the last question. The answer to the last question would be "Yes".


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I can't, but why would I want to?


Why? To type words correctly. 

http://www.tedmontgomery.com/tutorial/altchrc.html


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Longford said:


> Why? To type words correctly.
> 
> http://www.tedmontgomery.com/tutorial/altchrc.html


Thanks for the site. I have added it to my list for future reference and/or use.


----------

